

Show us a better way than collecting metadata, NSA director says to critics - WestCoastJustin
http://www.itworld.com/internet/387170/show-us-better-way-collecting-metadata-nsa-director-says-critics

======
swalkergibson
From the article, "Given that the threat is growing, I believe that is an
unacceptable risk to our country."

Citation needed, Mr. Alexander. How is the threat measured? Sounds like FUD to
me.

------
entendre
Its easy. You want to improve public perception of your illegal acts? Halve
your budget. You'd be surprised what a lean and seemingly innocuous agency can
get away with as opposed to a sprawling power-money-manpower hungry behemoth.

